# Ruger SR22



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I picked up a new Ruger SR22 for my Christmas Present. Went shooting with 4 of my friends and we all enjoyed this gun a lot! Right out of the box we shot 250 rounds of cheap 22LR and only had one jam and it was the second round! My friends wife, and avid shooter, completely fell in love. Very accurate and very comfortable with the wider grip and extended magazine. Strongly recommend! :beercheer:


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

RevWC said:


> I picked up a new Ruger SR22 for my Christmas Present.


So did I. :beercheer:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wasn't too wild about it when it first came out but it has been growing on me, especially with all the glowing reports on it out there. I may work one in and justify it as a better trainging aid than my old MkII although I really want a pac lite ruger 22/45 since I think I might like to get a suppressor at some point. Whatever It will be a good long while since money has recently gotten significantly tighter even though bills and food has gotten significantly more expensive so toy money is gonna be thin to non existent for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Gotta love a Christmas gift like that one .congrats !! My Christmas gift was a Ruger also , mine was an LC9 with a laser . My first compact pistol .


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Friknnewguy said:


> Gotta love a Christmas gift like that one .congrats !! My Christmas gift was a Ruger also , mine was an LC9 with a laser . My first compact pistol .


Cool! How do you like it? :cheers:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Got one awhile ago... about a thousand rounds through it... and like you the only problems were on the first mag, everything since has been flawless. I went about 500 rounds between cleanings and you would have never known it. At self defense distances it's a great little shooter with essentially no recoil, of course it's also a 22 with 10 rounds but that's a whole different arguement for a different thread.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Cool! How do you like it? :cheers:


Honestly , it's very different having such a small grip . That's ok though because it just gives me more reason to practice , practice , practice .


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I too got a Ruger for Christmass, a Ruger American Rifle in 30-06.


----------



## bananagoatgruff (Nov 10, 2010)

how is that american rifle?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Going to be spring before I get to shoot it, plus I still need to get a scope for it. Went to gun store last week and I guy I know there put back 2 mags for my Mossberg tactical .22 at list price, $29.99. They are going for around $140.00 (no crap) on ebay, so those were bought insteed. The rifle Feels awsome.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

RevWC said:


> I picked up a new Ruger SR22 for my Christmas Present. Went shooting with 4 of my friends and we all enjoyed this gun a lot! Right out of the box we shot 250 rounds of cheap 22LR and only had one jam and it was the second round! My friends wife, and avid shooter, completely fell in love. Very accurate and very comfortable with the wider grip and extended magazine. Strongly recommend! :beercheer:


This is what I just recently got too. :2thumb:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad to hear you like it! I almost bought one (and may still one day) but went with the Smith & Wesson M&P .22 because it's full size and with my banana hands, it just fits better.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought a Beretta U22 NEOS today, my future son-in-law has an NEO and I really liked shooting his pistol. Easy take-down, easy to clean, shoots very well, has top mount Picatinny rail. I'm happy. Had to get in line at the gun shop, people were three deep at the counter, buying guns like they were on sale.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> So did I. :beercheer:


I picked up a Ruger 10/22 Take Down for mine.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I picked up a Ruger 10/22 Take Down for mine.


I was looking at the 10/22 take down, how do you like it?


----------



## fox51599 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love my SR22. Shoots great. I put a laser on it and used it a few months as my primary till my shield came in. My 8yo son uses it at the range and does gret with it. Great range gun for practice drills and classes. 4cents a shot beats 30 cents.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

horseman1946 said:


> I bought a Beretta U22 NEOS today.


I guess I am getting old. 
I can't see myself liking/enjoying one of those, in either grip angle or appearance:


----------

